

‘Wearables’ in Court: How Your Electronic Data Becomes Evidence - kavehs2
https://www.sherbit.io/wearables-in-court/

======
dpflan
Related: Fitbit Data Now Being Used In The Courtroom (forbes.com) -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8620721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8620721)

